# Snowy & Crystal's SM related wishes....



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal: "Snowy, we gotta do our final checks"

Snowy: "you da boss, Cwystal"

*checking on everything*
Snowy: "I fink we got evewything"

Crystal: "wait, we are fowgetting somefing"

Snowy: "yes...yes....my squeaky ball"

Crystal: "Snowy, that wasn't what I had in my fluffy head"

Snowy: "what is it then?"

Crystal: "there is still something we fowgot to do. gwab dat laptop..." 

Snowy: "oh I gottcha now, Cwystal!"
*Snowy logging into SM*








Snowy: "deaw SM, the last few days were tough for us. Cwystal and I were struggling to get things prepared. You malts are vewy addicting. We had vewy impowtant things to work on, but it was vewy tough to stay away fwom you (Auntie Paula, your worm thread consumed all our extra remaining energies in the last few weeks). Thankfully though, we finally got everything ready....
We will face a little problem starting tomorrow. Mama told us that we wont get the chance to check into here for a period of time. Cwystal and I aren't liking da idea! How on earth can we handle dis!!!! you malts are our morning coffee, our afternoon treat and our bed time stowy. Mama says dat it will only be for a period of time. She also says dat we will be too busy so probably wont get SM fever at dat time. Still isn't convincing for us, but we guess we have no other choice. At the meantime, we have few things that we gotta think a little about...
- We Learned (today) dat aunti Cwystal is worried about Jett, Zoe and Callie's gwandpa for reasons she mentioned in her thwead 
- We also learned (today) dat handsome Casanova is not feeling well  
weally made us upset, especially because we wont be around to get the updates. 
It made us think twice before leaving without posting about it. So Cwystal then thought about typing our SM related wishes....
1. We wish, from our hearts, dat all goes well wid Cas and Jett's gwandpa. Although we wont be around, we will have dem in our hearts and pray dat all goes better with them.
2. We also wish for smarty Boo to continue running and wish for him to win many races when racing wid his sister. We wish for his legs to continue to go stronger and stronger. 
3. we wish for da PAWSOME SM's recent spirit (after da worm thread) to continue as it is for a loooong time. We always loved SM but love it MORE after worm thwead. We wish dat when we return, we still see dat.
4. we wish everyone in SM, malts and hoomans, to be well and happy. pwease take care of yourselves.

we wuv ya all...gonna miss you...and will look forward to returning 









*tail wags* Snowy

Crystal: "ps. here is a puppy kiss to evewybody we wuv"









xoxo
S&C


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Gosh how cute...that would make anyone teary eyed. Kisses right back to you Crystal and Snowy & Kat...don't be away too long, we will miss you too much. take care!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! That is just the sweetest and cutest EVER!!!!! I hope you have a safe and wonderful trip, Kat and we will miss you, Snowy, and Crystal terribly!!!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, we are going to miss you all..........do you know how long it will be? Please stay well and we hope that you stay safe and sound wherever you are!!! We are going to start counting the days.......it makes me sad~~~Hurry back!! Love to you and Crystal and Snowy!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!! We will miss you too. Have a safe trip and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw Snowy and Crystal - we will miss you so much. A day without you is like a day without sunshine :Bad day: You are two of the SM-iest Malts we know and your mommy Kat has a heart of gold...no wait... platinum :thumbsup: We love you all very much and wish you safe travels and can't wait to find out about your adventures.:chili: Let's see -- take pictures.:aktion033: Oh, guess I didn't need to say that. :blush: In the meantime we'll just have to look at your old picture posts.
Tyler sends extra powerful kisses to all three of you. And so do I. :smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Aw Snowy and Crystal - we will miss you so much. A day without you is like a day without sunshine :Bad day: You are two of the SM-iest Malts we know and your mommy Kat has a heart of gold...no wait... platinum :thumbsup: We love you all very much and wish you safe travels and can't wait to find out about your adventures.:chili: Let's see -- take pictures.:aktion033: Oh, guess I didn't need to say that. :blush: In the meantime we'll just have to look at your old picture posts.
> Tyler sends extra powerful kisses to all three of you. And so do I. :smootch:



Yeah...what she said!:yes: Love that term...SM-iest Malts. lol And Snowy and Crystal truly are!

Thank you for having my dad in your heart Kat.:heart: It means so very much to me.

Have a wonderful and safe trip and please hurry back. It's not the same without you, Snowy and Crystal. 

Sending many MANY kisses from me, Zoe, Jett and Callie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry::smcry::smcry:I'm going to miss you:smcry::smcry::smcry: Love you my dear precious Kat,:heart:Snowy:heart: and Crystal:heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a sweet post. Almost had me crying. I'm going to miss you guys,sooooo much. It's just not the same here without you all. Always reminds me of a song,"Ain't no sunshine when you're gone". Kat, hope you & Crystal & Snowy have a safe & awesome time on your trip & take tons of pictures. Hugs,kisses,tailwags & liplicks, we'll think about you everyday. :heart:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Aw Snowy and Crystal, how thoughtful of you guys to leave us a sweet message like this :wub:
We will miss you guys a lot!! Please take care and come back on SM soon  Hope you guys will have a wonderful trip, and don't forget that squeeky ball now!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh sweet Kat and Snowy and Crystal......me and my mom are going to miss you guys so much....but we wanna say have fun. We love you.:wub: Love Rocky


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The kids and I will be missing our :crying 2:buddies. 

Hurry back...we'll be here waiting....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, how long will you be gone? We are going to miss you all.:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, Kat:wub:, Snowy:wub:, and Crystal:wub:....Pearlan and i miss you already!!
please be safe and have fun and looking forward to you all being back soon:Flowers 2:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh - we will miss you, Snowy and Crystal! Have a safe and fun-filled trip!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no Kat, Snowy and Crystal!!! you are part of the essence of SM, and I will miss you so much. Can't wait for your return. xoxoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww, that was very sweet of you Kat and how wonderful of Snowy and Crystal to also say their goodbyes *for now.* We will definately miss you and will be counting down the days though we don't know exactly how many days it will be, but Aolani barely knows how to count to one *yet.* Well, we'll be awaiting your return. Positive thoughts to you and your precious pups. 

Aolani: "Hi Cwystal and Snowy. I will miss you deawly. Snowy pwease take care of your sweet mommy and sis. Hugs to my pal"


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

You can't go...I stole the squeaky ball to force you to stay.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My dearest Kat, Snowy and Crystal, that was the sweetest post! You'll be missed more than I can say. I hope you have a safe trip and you hurry back. We really do love you guys! :wub:
Big hugs and kisses! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That was one of the sweetest posts!!! We're going to miss you and will be anxiously awaiting for your posts when you return to hear all about your trip! ( They always brighten my day! )
BTW how long do we have to endure your absence???
However long.. have a great time and keep safe!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Snowy and Crystal have huge hearts inside tiny bodies.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Too precious!! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I must have missed something...where are you going? 

Wherever it may be, have a safe trip and come back soon....we will miss you!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh how sweet!!!! We love and will miss you too so much!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Kat, S&C.....sending you big hugs that will last until your return to SM. Me, Emma and of course your Benny boy will miss you so much! I know you will spoil us all with great pics and stories when you return. Have a safe and happy time!!!!

xoxo Tammy, Benny and Emma

PS...an extra lil hug from your favorite Benny boy xoxo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww Snowy and Crystal - we'll miss you - we hope you might surprise us and cross that big pond and come and see Bella .. she would love that <3 .. have a great time and that was such a nice letter you both managed to fit in to such a busy schedule ..
Hugs Auntie Lina and Bella xoxoxo


----------

